
Tulip: cross platform graph visualization software - kilian
http://tulip.labri.fr/TulipDrupal/
======
Groxx
That looks really impressive. I'll definitely have to give it a try.

Here's hoping the source is decent to read, too, Graphviz is a nightmare and
I've been curious how to do some of these things.

------
warfangle
This is great. I've found myself needing a nice canvas-based graph
visualization tool; I might just look to their code (thank goodness for LGPL!)
for inspiration. When I start the project up and it gets a bit of velocity
behind it, I'll post the github link.

~~~
Groxx
While Tulip is significantly more capable, have you seen Canviz before? It's
graphviz rendered on a canvas.

<http://code.google.com/p/canviz/>

~~~
warfangle
Very interesting; I'm much more interested in building graphs similar to this
(and animate them), albeit in 2D, though:
[http://tulip.labri.fr/TulipDrupal/sites/default/files/upload...](http://tulip.labri.fr/TulipDrupal/sites/default/files/uploadedFiles/images/Image_affiche.preview.jpg)

~~~
Groxx
I've seen desktop-code that does that, but nothing in JS so far.

One site I've found has been particularly full of quality material, including
lots of open source projects:
[http://www.dmoz.org/Science/Math/Combinatorics/Software/Grap...](http://www.dmoz.org/Science/Math/Combinatorics/Software/Graph_Drawing/)

------
th0ma5
I've used this a lot, probably the only tool to visualize large graphs without
just coding something yourself.

